# Kotakt 6 backwards compatibility



## abt (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm building a new PC. As I had the last one for such a long time I though it was time to upgrade a few programs. I was thinking of upgrading Kontakt to version 6. 

If I do that will libraries I create only be compatible with Kontakt 6? Will users with Kontakt 5 be able to open them?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 23, 2018)

Patches saved in Kontakt 6 will not load in Kontakt 5.

But patches saved in Kontakt 5 (or 4, 3, 2..) will load in Kontakt 6.


----------



## abt (Oct 23, 2018)

zircon_st said:


> Patches saved in Kontakt 6 will not load in Kontakt 5.
> 
> But patches saved in Kontakt 5 (or 4, 3, 2..) will load in Kontakt 6.



Thanks @zircon_st 

That was my fear. Is there anyway you can save them as an older version?


----------



## abt (Oct 23, 2018)

I see that you can run 5 an 6 side by side. I guess that's the answer.

https://support.native-instruments....ATE-Common-Questions-About-Updating-Upgrading


----------



## d.healey (Oct 24, 2018)

That's forwards compatibility not backwards. Every version of kontakt is backwards compatible but none are forwards compatible.


----------

